# Formel Interpreter gesucht



## B. (8. Jan 2007)

Hallo,


ich bin gerade auf der (erfolglosen) suche nach einem ausführlichen Java Formel Interpreter mit allem schnickschnack wie  arc tan hyp, usw...

Irgendwelche Tips?

MfG B.


----------



## Campino (8. Jan 2007)

In der FAQ is einer von Beni, der sich mit wenig Aufwand entsprechend erweitern lassen sollte.


----------



## B. (8. Jan 2007)

Danke für den Tip.

Ich habe aber gerade schon genug anderen Code der geschrieben werden möchte, daher suche ich einen vollständig funktionsfähigen Formel Interpreter, den ich einfach implementieren kann.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass soetwas existiert.

Mehr Tips??

MfG B.


----------



## Lucifer002 (8. Jan 2007)

schau mal unter
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/math/userguide/complex.html#7.4 Complex Formatting and Parsing


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Jan 2007)

B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip.
> 
> Ich habe aber gerade schon genug anderen Code der geschrieben werden möchte, daher suche ich einen _vollständig funktionsfähigen Formel Interpreter, den ich einfach *implementieren* kann._



Was die Leute alles so wollen.  :shock: 

Einen *funktionsfähigen* Interpreter der
dann noch *implementiert* werden soll?  ???:L


----------



## A.T. (9. Jan 2007)

Guck dir das mal an. Ist zeimlich gut. Habe ich auch schon verwendet.
www.singsurf.org/djep/


----------



## B. (10. Jan 2007)

Dankeschön an alle Helfer.

Besonders an A.T. - DJEP ist das Programm meiner Träume...


----------



## A.T. (10. Jan 2007)

So habe ich auch reagiert als ich es gefunden habe ;-) Hat mir den Arsch geretet...


----------

